# Few Plowin Pics



## Harford13 (Dec 20, 2010)

Figured I'd throw a couple pics up of me plowing in what will most likely be the last measurable snowfall of the year. This was my first year of plowing and thanks to a lot of help and advise on this site it was extremely successful...


----------



## plowingkid35 (Nov 16, 2010)

nice rig ya got there


----------



## JTVLandscaping (Jan 1, 2010)

Don't worry, I'm pretty well convinced this winter won't end. You'll get another push or two...or 3, or 4...


----------



## STIHL GUY (Sep 22, 2009)

nice setup. im glad your winter went well so far


----------

